# Операция - благо или вред?



## егор 1 (4 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Любой человек,когда его припрёт,сам лезет на стол...
> Те , кто лечится консервативно,не знает , что такое ,, припёрло,, , значит ещё есть силы терпеть,значит ещё можно помочь без операции...



Интересно, а до того как стали делать операции, как люди-то жили? Или никого не "приперало"?
 ПС Далеко не все, кого "приперло" "лезут на стол". Лечатся консервативно, и достаточно успешно.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (4 Июл 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Интересно, а до того как стали делать операции, как люди-то жили? Или никого не "приперало"?


Этот вопрос оговаривался не один раз, ну ещё раз расскажу.Да ,, дохли,, как мухи от боли или скрючивало их так,что гуськом ходили,либо нерв отмирал и шлёпали своей лапкой,либо паралич полностью,у когото само прходило т.к. не очень обострено было,кто то по интуиции образ жизни менял или он сам менялся,смотря какое время взять за ,, раньше,,.
Вчера передачку смотрел,по моему про Петра речь шла,так вот он сам себе катетер вставлял каждый день,чтобы помочиться,тоже не сахар,да.А Вы спрашиваете,как жили.Так и жили.Компов небыло,машин небыло,ну и т. д.Экологически чистые продукты,продолжать....?
Я ж говорю,Американцы нас подтравливают!


----------



## егор 1 (4 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Этот вопрос оговаривался не один раз, ну ещё раз расскажу.Да ,, дохли,, как мухи от боли или скрючивало их так,что гуськом ходили,либо нерв отмирал и шлёпали своей лапкой,либо паралич полностью,у когото само прходило т.к. не очень обострено было,кто то по интуиции образ жизни менял или он сам менялся,смотря какое время взять за ,, раньше,,.



Если взять, ну хотя бы середину прошлого столетия, пока еще живы те, кто жил в то время, то я лично не знаю никого, кто бы "подох как муха" от боли в спине. Спина болела время от времени почти у всех, а потом проходила. Так ли часто бывают случаи, когда операция действительно необходима? А сейчас режут "всех подряд", а спины все равно болят, и повторно режут и т.д. 
 Вопрос к тому, что полноценно вылечить проблему хирургия не может. Но убрать боль на время в большинстве случаев получается, но "платить" за это приходится пациенту очень часто слишком дорогую цену. И так во всей медицине хирургическо-медикаментозной - сиюминутный эффект с сомнительными долгосрочными перспективами. Причина-то осталась, устранили следствие. А причину уже устранить после кучи лекарств и уколов и операций становится все труднее и труднее. Вот и вопрос, на сколько развитие данных областей медицины благо, а на сколько вред.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (4 Июл 2014)

*егор 1*, ну вот,уже в правильном направлении думаете.Почти во всём соглашусь.Ну а спины,что они у всех болят, хирурги спину,, ковыряют,, не из за того,что она болит,а из за того,чтонаступает поражение жизненно важных органов,ноги,руки,половая система.Если бы только спина болела,я думаю,вряд ли кто на стол сразу полез.
Операции необходимы даже только потому,что другого способа уйти от болей,часто,просто нет.
Согласитесь,эту тему можно долго продолжать,Вы думаете так,я так,а процесс идёт и , пока,никуда от этого не уйти.


----------



## La murr (4 Июл 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> ...так во всей медицине хирургическо-медикаментозной - сиюминутный эффект с сомнительными долгосрочными перспективами. Причина-то осталась, устранили следствие...


Без устранения следствия порой невозможно обойтись - я говорю о приобретённых стойких неврологических нарушениях, исключающих возможность нормально, полноценно жить. Сужу по собственному опыту. 
Уверена, что эффект будет - я в этом заинтересована, а значит приложу старания к изменению образа жизни, приведшего меня на операционный стол.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (4 Июл 2014)

В некоторых случаях сам опыт подсказывает, что образ жизни нужно менять. Я хоть и кичился,что и образ жизни не меняю и делаю,что нужно,потому как больше некому и т.д. ит.п., а сам один чёрт,уже и мешочек поменьше выбирал и вместо наклонов присядку использовал и ложки для обуви длинючие купил,ну и ещё много всяких мелочей.А ведь это и есть смена образа жизни.


----------



## егор 1 (4 Июл 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Без устранения следствия порой невозможно обойтись - я говорю о приобретённых стойких неврологических нарушениях, исключающих возможность нормально, полноценно жить. Сужу по собственному опыту.
> Уверена, что эффект будет - я в этом заинтересована, а значит приложу старания к изменению образа жизни, приведшего меня на операционный стол.



С этим никто не спорит. Иногда действительно не обойтись. Но ИНОГДА - это ИНОГДА, а не в таком количестве, в каком делают сейчас операции.
ПС Если приложите усилия - эффект обязательно будет.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (4 Июл 2014)

*егор 1*, эффект конечно будет,только неизвестно какой, а хочется всегда положительного.


----------



## егор 1 (4 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *егор 1*, ну вот,уже в правильном направлении думаете.Почти во всём соглашусь.Ну а спины,что они у всех болят, хирурги спину,, ковыряют,, не из за того,что она болит,а из за того,чтонаступает поражение жизненно важных органов,ноги,руки,половая система.Если бы только спина болела,я думаю,вряд ли кто на стол сразу полез.
> Операции необходимы даже только потому,что другого способа уйти от болей,часто,просто нет.
> Согласитесь,эту тему можно долго продолжать,Вы думаете так,я так,а процесс идёт и , пока,никуда от этого не уйти.



Есть абсолютные показания - с ними никто не спорит. 
Есть относительные - и в этом случае, учитывая все факторы за и против, в том числе долгосрочный прогноз, вопрос, нужно ли ее делать. 
По абсолютным показаниям операции делаются гораздо реже, чем по относительным.
Ну а случаи, когда операция вообще не нужна, а ее все равно делают - это вообще преступление, но оно совершается сплошь и рядом, и на этом форуме таких людей не мало.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (4 Июл 2014)

Так и мне первый раз зря делали,так в фцн и сказали,можно было одним разом обойтись,если к делу обстоятельно подойти,с умом,профессионально,техника исполнения , опять же,немаловажна.
Знаете,абсолютные ли показания,относительные ли,мне всёравно.Помогли мне и я рад этому,единственный вопрос,надолго ли,статистики маловато.
Вообще,я лично,сторонник кардинальных,хирургических решений,может мне это так кажется.Некоторые даже экспериментально под нож ложатся,т.к. другого выхода нет,а некоторые умрут,но под нож не лягут,разные мы.
И ещё,вот хоть и сделали мне местные врачи неудачно,но я на них не в обиде,потому что они , наверное,старались,по крайней мере хочется в это верить.Копаются они во мне и думают:-эх ножичек бы поострей,да иголочку потоньше,приборчик бы какой посовременней и был бы я лучше Пекарского,ан нет,делаем,что есть ну и сотвно,как получится.


----------



## егор 1 (4 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Помогли мне и я рад этому,единственный вопрос,надолго ли,статистики маловато.



Так это и есть главный вопрос. На те процессы, которые привели Вас к болезни, операция никак не повлияла, а усугубила их. Теперь, чтобы остановить дальнейший обвал, Вам прийдется приложить намного больше усилий, чем до операции, а мотивации их прикладывать намного меньше, чем до операции, т.к. ничего не болит, и есть иллюзия благополучия, соответственно собой заниматься будет все ленивей и ленивей, а чувствуя себя не плохо, осторожность будет притупляться, начнутся нагрузки больше и больше, что в конце концов приведет к проблеме.
 Но дай Бог, чтобы с Вами этого всего не произошло.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (4 Июл 2014)

*егор 1*, не Вы первый об этом пишите,всё правильно,Но уж лучше без болей беречься,чем бороться с болями по 8 лет,как в моём случае,а то и по15 и более лет.А в итоге оказаться на столе.Ведь положительных исходов консервативного лечения,статистики тоже мало.Опять же , технологии не стоят на месте,может через 5-10 лет мне эти болты растворят чем-нибудь за ненадобностью и так же чего нибудь закачают через нос пипеткой,чтобы старые позвонки обновить.На Чубайса одна надежда!


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (4 Июл 2014)

Ну затянули ж в беседу.
Вы думаете,что после консервативного лечения проблем у человека не будет?Да в обоих случаях проблемы могут нарисоваться.Поэтому в обоих случаях и рекомендуют менять образ жизни.Если мы довели себя до такого состояния,а это мы себя довели,то выгребает каждый по своему и советы в этих случаях мало помогают,помогают сравнения в отсутствии статистики.


----------



## егор 1 (4 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Ведь положительных исходов консервативного лечения,статистики тоже мало.Опять же , технологии не стоят на месте,может через 5-10 лет мне эти болты растворят чем-нибудь за ненадобностью и так же чего нибудь закачают через нос пипеткой,чтобы старые позвонки обновить.



Консервативное лечение - консервативному лечению - большая рознь.
И никакие "новые технологии" не помогут развалившемуся организму собраться вновь. Это может сделать упорный и длительный труд над собой - шаг за шагом, день за днем, тут ничего кардинально нового не придумали за последние столетия.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (4 Июл 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Консервативное лечение - консервативному лечению - большая рознь.
> И никакие "новые технологии" не помогут развалившемуся организму собраться вновь. Это может сделать упорный и длительный труд над собой - шаг за шагом, день за днем, тут ничего кардинально нового не придумали за последние столетия.


Ну не скажите. Придумали.Правда не так много , как хотелось бы.Направление разработок как то на человека мало направлено,в основном оборонка,но и нам из этого что -нибудь да перепадает.Ещё недавно мы пользовались многоразовым,стеклянным шприцем,а сегодня.Да и не интересуемся мы мед. разработками до поры.
Лекарства,правда импортные,восстанавливают хрящевую ткань.Я уверен,если государство повернётся к человеку лицом,то и медицына , в качестве предоставляемых услуг,выростет в разы.


----------



## егор 1 (4 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Ну не скажите. Придумали.Правда не так много , как хотелось бы.Направление разработок как то на человека мало направлено,в основном оборонка,но и нам из этого что -нибудь да перепадает.Ещё недавно мы пользовались многоразовым,стеклянным шприцем,а сегодня.Да и не интересуемся мы мед. разработками до поры.
> Лекарства,правда импортные,восстанавливают хрящевую ткань.Я уверен,если государство повернётся к человеку лицом,то и медицына , в качестве предоставляемых услуг,выростет в разы.



Одноразовые шприцы, да и любые другие скорее вред, чем польза в деле реабилитации опорно-двигательного аппарата.
Лекарства тоже не спасут. Если нарушена трофика и двигательный стереотип. Нет "волшебной таблетки" и не будет.
Восстанавливать надо мышцы, мышечные цепи. Есть правильное движение, дыхание и распределение нагрузки - есть питание всех систем организма - износ суставов и хрящей минимальный - любое движение - во благо, в том числе и бег. Нарушен правильный стереотип - неравномерная нагрузка на позвоночник и суставы - рано или поздно возникнут проблемы в перегруженных участках - и чем больше мы эксплуатируем такой организм - тем быстрее будут проблемы, особенно если эксплуатируем не жалея и не разумно.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (4 Июл 2014)

*егор 1*, Вы меня пытаетесь загрузить теорией,зачем?
Шрицы,это пример,никак не относящийся к ОДА. 
Восстанавливать мышцы нужно,но прежде их не нужно гробить,что нам должны объяснять с пелёнок.
По Вашим постам видно,что Вы сведущий в каких то областях медицины-я нет.Поэтому на этом уровне мне трудно с вами общаться.Я могу только на уровне обывателя высказывать свои мысли, используя свой опыт.
Во всё мире,уже давненько практикуют такие вмешательства и я не уверен,что нам сознательно вставляют железяки,зная о том , что человек , через какое то время,вернётся к нынешнему состоянию.
И ещё,я бы ввёл предмет,типа биологии,не в школе,а во всех институтах, чтобы люди сознательно,хоть маленько,разбирались в азах медицины, ну и в школе,конечно,тоже нужен.


----------



## егор 1 (4 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *егор 1*, Вы меня пытаетесь загрузить теорией,зачем?...
> Восстанавливать мышцы нужно,но прежде их не нужно гробить,что нам должны объяснять с пелёнок...



Не пытаюсь, просто общаемся. Разные мнения. Люди которые будут читать, смогут посмотреть на проблему и выбор лечения под разными углами и ознакомиться с разными точками зрения.
 С пеленок - это идеально. Но кто уже угробился, тому что делать? Вот я и пишу, что не все потеряно, можно восстановиться, даже находясь достаточно в плачевном состоянии. А с пеленок, это мы с Вами наших детей и внуков будем развивать, зная на личном опыте, как это важно.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (4 Июл 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Но кто уже угробился, тому что делать? .


Вот это и есть глубокая заноза.Человек, в таком положении,ищет конкретный ответ.Ему нужен простой,ясный,конкретный ответ.Либо операция,либо конс.лечение.В основном,на этот вопрос,ни кто не берётся ответить,могут только посоветовать,а решать нам,а мы , что,если ни бум-бум в этих вопросах.Вот и получается, чья перетянет.
В общем,я так понимаю,я за оперативное лечение,Вы за консервативное.И оба варианта имеют право быть.Время рассудит.
Некоторые люди,при выборе лечения,могут заблуждаться,может быть потеряно время,при разных способах лечения,а это очень важно.


----------



## егор 1 (4 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Вот это и есть глубокая заноза.Человек, в таком положении,ищет конкретный ответ.Ему нужен простой,ясный,конкретный ответ.Либо операция,либо конс.лечение.В основном,на этот вопрос,ни кто не берётся ответить,могут только посоветовать,а решать нам,а мы , что,если ни бум-бум в этих вопросах.Вот и получается, чья перетянет.
> В общем,я так понимаю,я за оперативное лечение,Вы за консервативное.И оба варианта имеют право быть.Время рассудит.
> Некоторые люди,при выборе лечения,могут заблуждаться,может быть потеряно время,при разных способах лечения,а это очень важно.



Так можно самому в проблеме разобраться и сделать правильный выбор. Хирурги не обьективны в принятии решений, т.к. не знакомы с "другой стороной медали". Их критерий консервативного лечения - это то, что оно было и не помогло. А насколько адекватно оно, хирурги не вникают. Манулы тоже часто начинают делать манипуляции "под копирку", срывают людям компенсации, которые еще рано было трогать, или вообще не нужно и возникают проблемы. А пациенты часто слепо верят врачу. А врачи не всегда обьективны. По этому, прежде чем доверить себя кому-то, надо иметь хотя бы минимальное представление о проблеме и методах ее решения.


----------



## gudkov (7 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Лекарства,правда импортные,восстанавливают хрящевую ткань.



Я чтото пропустил? Ктото уже получил Нобелевку за разработку подобного "лекарства"?))


----------



## ies (7 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> И ещё,вот хоть и сделали мне местные врачи неудачно,но я на них не в обиде,


Похоже вам повезло, что вы можете после операции обижаться и какие либо другие чувства испытывать.



егор 1 написал(а):


> Так можно самому в проблеме разобраться и сделать правильный выбор.


Такова к сожалению современная жизнь, что во всех вопросах надо самому в первую очередь разбираться, начиная от жкх и разным юридическим, налоговым и др. вопросам, и естественно вопросам, связанным со
здоровьем. Есть люди,которые  в силу разных причин, начинают вникать в какую то проблему, в частности связанную со здоровьем, а другие,  и их большинство, *полностью* доверяют специалистам, будь то врачи, юристы и т.д. И получается. что повезло-не повезло. Хорошо, если эти специалисты хотя бы честные и порядочные окажутся (хотя во общем пациенту небольшая разница, порядочный и неграмотный его врач залечил или  не совсем порядочный и неграмотный). 
Кстати по мышечным и фасциальным заболеваниям и врачей в официальной медицине нет оказывается.



егор 1 написал(а):


> Это может сделать упорный и длительный труд над собой - шаг за шагом, день за днем, тут ничего кардинально нового не придумали за последние столетия.


Немногие на это способны, вот и надеются на медицину, а тем более по тв реклама довольно навязчивая идет разных лекарств - помазал мазью и боль в спине прошла, выпил таблетку и голова не болит. 
Кстати еще полгода назад я так же к себе относился - помазал мазью, выпил таблетку и вроде бы все нормально.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (7 Июл 2014)

*gudkov*, нет,ничего не пропустили,так некоторые неврологи говорят об алфлутопе.Я почитал об этом препарате,не навредит,но и помогает сомнительно.Хотя в своё время он мне и помог,это , я,так думаю.



ies написал(а):


> Похоже вам повезло, что вы можете после операции обижаться и какие либо другие чувства испытывать...


Немного не понял,в чём повезло?В том, что чувства сохранились?


----------



## ies (7 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Немного не понял,в чём повезло?В том, что чувства сохранились?


Да, я хотел сказать что после *неудачной* операции чувства сохранились. Что все таки в нашей (да и наверное  в не нашей) медицине бывают все таки  менее удачные операции


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (7 Июл 2014)

*ies*, знаете,я немного неправильно написал.Первые операции , наверное,были удачными,смотря с чем сравнивать.
Наверное их выполнили не до конца,что ли,корешок освободили,боли в ноге ушли,а вот поясница так и не выздоровела.
Пришлось ещё одну делать.


----------



## ies (7 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *ies*, знаете,я немного неправильно написал.Первые операции , наверное,были удачными,смотря с чем сравнивать.
> Наверное их выполнили не до конца,что ли,корешок освободили,боли в ноге ушли,а вот поясница так и не выздоровела.
> Пришлось ещё одну делать.


Понятно.
Если не секрет во время второй операции вам что делали?


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (7 Июл 2014)

*ies*, первый раз удаляли грыжу,боли остались,потом ревизию.

На третий раз,ТПФ с имплантом.


----------



## ies (7 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> На третий раз,ТПФ с имплантом.


Да, видно допекло вас


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (7 Июл 2014)

ies написал(а):


> Да, видно допекло вас


Не то слово.Можно было за один раз всё сделать,если бы сразу в ФЦН попал.


----------



## gudkov (10 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> gudkov, нет,ничего не пропустили,так некоторые неврологи говорят об алфлутопе.



А эти "некоторые неврологи", вам хоть одного больного из своей практики показали с "восстановленной" афлутопом хрящевой тканью? Может снимки МРТ приводили "До" и "После", это как минимум)))


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (10 Июл 2014)

*gudkov*, да нет конечно,они ж не испытатели.Почитали инструкцию в инете,впарили кому то и всё.Они,мои неврологи,судя по возрасту, давненько учились в мед.инст.А мне помог этот препарат,как не крути.Помогал,то есть.
Я не знаю,что там во мне происходило,но то,что боли на долгое время проходили,это факт.
Интересно,а Вы когда в больницу ходите, там наверное ряд экспонатов,живых,стоит.Этому вот помогло,а вот этому нет,да?
Или при выписке лекарств Вам приводят положительные исходы лечения, докозательства? Снимки МРТ и диски КТ у неврологов,в Вашей,больнице лежат/стоят пачками,для примера?
Чё т я вообще вопроса не понял!


----------



## Ирина69 (11 Июл 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Теперь, чтобы остановить дальнейший обвал, Вам прийдется приложить намного больше усилий, чем до операции, а мотивации их прикладывать намного меньше, чем до операции, т.к. ничего не болит, и есть иллюзия благополучия, соответственно собой заниматься будет все ленивей и ленивей, а чувствуя себя не плохо, осторожность будет притупляться, начнутся нагрузки больше и больше, что в конце концов приведет к проблеме.
> Но дай Бог, чтобы с Вами этого всего не произошло.


А чтобы была мотивация нужно чтобы болело? Наоборот, после операции полностью пересматриваешь свой образ жизни, чтобы не дай бог, снова не попасть на операционный стол. Вы не делали, я так понимаю операцию? Скажу Вам, что приятного мало.


----------



## егор 1 (11 Июл 2014)

Ирина69 написал(а):


> А чтобы была мотивация нужно чтобы болело? Наоборот, после операции полностью пересмотр ваяешь свой образ жизни, чтобы не дай бог, снова не попасть на операционный стол. Вы не делали, я так понимаю операцию? Скажу Вам, что приятного мало.



Нет, не делал, и я против операций, считаю, что в большинстве случаев можо обойтись без нее.
В большинстве случаев для мотивации нужно, чтобы болело, иначе бывает редко. 
И операция не убирает причину, она убирает следствие, а причину усугубляет, по этому после операции восстановиться сложнее, "пахать" в плане реабилитации надо больше и дольше, не один год, чтобы организм привести в более-менее сносное состояние.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (13 Июл 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> ...по этому после операции восстановиться сложнее, "пахать" в плане реабилитации надо больше и дольше, не один год, чтобы организм привести в более-менее сносное состояние.


Источник информации?


----------



## егор 1 (14 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Источник информации?



Источники разные. Это мнения и наблюдения "практиков" в деле реабилитации, которые работают с разными людьми и оперированными и не оперированными.
Серьезных исследований на этот счет не проводилось, я по крайней мере не встречал, не финансируют эти исследования. Информации очень мало, собирать приходится в буквальном смысле по крупицам. Основные финансовые потоки направлены на хирургию и фармакологию.
Но в любом случае, даже самая хорошая операция без грамотной реабилитации не будет максимально эффективна. А вот в реабилитации у нас очень серьезные проблемы, и не только у нас, но и за границей.
Если интересно, могу в личку скинуть ссылки на "информацию к размышлению", но там читать надо много и вникать, если не лень, то скину.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (14 Июл 2014)

*егор 1*, конечно скиньте. Время сейчас достаточно,свободного,почитаю.
Когда нет информации или её мало,мы ищем где её восполнить. На пути поиска попадается этот форум.
Мы начинаем искать ответы в виде предоставленной здесь информации и попадаем в зависимость от высказываний нескольких человек,на основе которых принимаем то или иное решение.Это как реклама действует.
Это неправильно, но так устроен человек.И решение принимается такое,какой информации больше начитаешься.
,, Усё просто,, господа.Поэтому,уж если писать,что есть показания к операции или их нет,то с обоснованиями.
Пишут-нужно попробовать лечиться консервативно,а уж если не поможет,тогда на стол, разве это правильно.Ещё ни кто не написал наоборот.А ведь после операции и начинается , настоящее консервативное лечение.ИМХО.


----------



## gudkov (16 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *gudkov*, да нет конечно,они ж не испытатели.Почитали инструкцию в инете,впарили кому то и всё.Они,мои неврологи,судя по возрасту, давненько учились в мед.инст.А мне помог этот препарат,как не крути.Помогал,то есть.
> Я не знаю,что там во мне происходило,но то,что боли на долгое время проходили,это факт.
> Интересно,а Вы когда в больницу ходите, там наверное ряд экспонатов,живых,стоит.Этому вот помогло,а вот этому нет,да?
> Или при выписке лекарств Вам приводят положительные исходы лечения, докозательства? Снимки МРТ и диски КТ у неврологов,в Вашей,больнице лежат/стоят пачками,для примера?
> Чё т я вообще вопроса не понял!



Т.е., неврологи вас попросту дурят? Ибо нет ни одного клинически доказанного случая восстановления хрящя афлутопом, и не только афлутопом, а и любым подобного рода снадобьем, типа "хондропротекторов" и т.п. Естественно никто ничего не приводит, ибо приводить нечего, кроме рассказов типа вашего, что "болеть вроде перестало" и "наверное это ОНО помогло". Вопрос в том, на каком основании вы тут пишите, что афлутоп восстанавливает хрящь? Может на своем примере? Может вы сами наблюдали за своими дисками и суставами и можете предоставить снимки "восстанавливающихся хрящей" в динамике?


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (16 Июл 2014)

Ну вот всегда найдётся тот,кто так или иначе привяжется к слову.Да это ж пример просто,может и неудачный.Ну вот Вы, всегда спрашиваете у врача,выписывающего Вам лекарства, а помогло ли оно кому то кроме меня или просто взяв рецепт,идёте в аптеку.
Вопрос то в другом был,в современных научных изобретениях.Ну есть же кожа выращенная искусственно, есть печень,выращенная искусственно, хоть и в стадии исследований.И речь шла о будущем,Вы почитайте выше,повнимательней.


----------



## gudkov (19 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Ну вот всегда найдётся тот,кто так или иначе привяжется к слову.Да это ж пример просто,может и неудачный.Ну вот Вы, всегда спрашиваете у врача,выписывающего Вам лекарства, а помогло ли оно кому то кроме меня или просто взяв рецепт,идёте в аптеку.
> Вопрос то в другом был,в современных научных изобретениях.Ну есть же кожа выращенная искусственно, есть печень,выращенная искусственно, хоть и в стадии исследований.И речь шла о будущем,Вы почитайте выше,повнимательней.



Я читал выше очень внимательно, вы пишите, что афлутоп "восстанвливает хрящь", чем как минимум вводите в заблуждение участников данного форума. Никаких оговорок, что это "пример", да еще и "может неудачный" там нет. Может стоит яснее выражать свои мысли, и не выдавать желаемое за действительное?


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (19 Июл 2014)

*gudkov*, я Вас в беседу не приглашал и читать Ваши возражения , дальше,не намерен.Всего хорошего!


----------



## gudkov (20 Июл 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *gudkov*, я Вас в беседу не приглашал и читать Ваши возражения , дальше,не намерен.Всего хорошего!



Ну вроде вашего приглашения в беседу тут и не требовалось)))


----------



## Tigresss (12 Дек 2014)

Мне вот что интересно, если Афлутоп так бесполезен, то как же он стал официальным лекарством, а не БАД? Ведь для этого проводились исследования, опыты, апробация... А еще говорят, не пейте БАДы, они не проверены. А вот и официальное лекарство - и у всех под сомнением! Бредятина


----------



## gudkov (12 Дек 2014)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Мне вот что интересно, если Афлутоп так бесполезен, то как же он стал официальным лекарством, а не БАД? Ведь для этого проводились исследования, опыты, апробация... А еще говорят, не пейте БАДы, они не проверены. А вот и официальное лекарство - и у всех под сомнением! Бредятина



Пролоббировали, откатили кому надо за признание рыбных отходов "лекарством". Состряпали пару "исследований" и вперед.


----------



## Tigresss (12 Дек 2014)

Ну тогда хоть это + БАДам. Они точно не хуже, раз и официальные лекарства так стряпают


----------

